# Happy 3rd Birthday Boys !! (23 Pics)



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

My boys turned 3 yesterday. Was too busy with them to post until now. I took the afternoon off so we could go for a 2.5 hour walk along the river.

*Start of walk*









*Mandatory poses*













































*Water Time!*



























*Of course they have to go in the stinky water*


























We get back and I'm dead tired so go in back yard to relax and ...

*Thor wanting to play more*

















*Maybe buddy (dog next door) will play with me*

















Dad has an idea to 'cool' them off.
If you wanna play you gotta pay









*Before the bath (man they stunk)*









*Riggs Bath*


















*Thor's turn*









*Wet Dawgs*


















*Silly hats of course*









*The good stuff!*



























Boys had a great time. Of course the slave driving wife wanted to rake the yard so we ended up doing that


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Great pictures and it looks like it was a really fun afternoon!!!! (despite the baths they had to suffer through..







)

Kris


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure hope so because it killed me


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday boys!!! Great place to hike, beautiful pictures.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Great pictures! Happy Birthday guys!!!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday to both of you!!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday boys!!! The bath pictures are priceless... I have definitely seen that look before!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ClareThe bath pictures are priceless... I have definitely seen that look before!


Funny thing is they whined during the bath. Yes, the water was cold but no way was it colder than the river. 

They were pretty frisky after the bath though


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Riggs bath pictures are hysterical, he looks so upset about getting bath on his birthday!

And the picture with the hats on is priceless!!

Happy Birhtday Handsome Boys!! I wish you many many more!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Loved the pics yeah they looked real happy taking baths and wearing the hats.
Happy Birthday boys!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

and









Great pictures, looks like a fun day.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Ooops. Didn't know there was a BDay forum


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both of your gorgeous boys! Looks like they had a great day! Where are you? That looks like a nice place to hike!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Petawawa, Ontario (Canada)

The river is right outside our house


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday boys! They did NOT look happy about their birthday baths, lol! Love the 4th pic down of them sitting by the tree next to the river!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeffMPetawawa, Ontario (Canada)
> 
> The river is right outside our house


That's near Algonquin Park, right? Beautiful country! I went to camp there!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeffMPetawawa, Ontario (Canada)
> ...


Pretty close. Approx 20-30 min away


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's very close! I'm jealous. I love that park! So many great places to hike, kayak or canoe and swim.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day to 2 of my favorite dogs. Thor you know I love you but Riggs is my fav being long coat. Oh, and dude, those hats have got to go







Did Karin make them? Her talents are better elsewhere


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Did Karin make them? Her talents are better elsewhere


LOL, no, I did


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what awesome pics! looks like they had a great day!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3rd Birthday to the guys.







Gotta love those hats, who made them, your wife or you?


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I wrote on the hats and the wife put the balloons on top


----------



## todseyah (Apr 24, 2008)

They pose so great for pictures!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks









They are pretty much use to it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeffMThey are pretty much use to it.


They figure if they sit still quickly then the torture of wearing those hats will be over fast


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeffMThey are pretty much use to it.
> ...


LOL.

That was actually Take #3. Riggs wasn't too bad about it but Thor would have nothing to do with the hat.

Here was take #2


----------

